# Greatest Lines Ever!



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2016)

here's a challenge. I say this bike has the best lines ever. there is no other bike with lines as sexy as this one.
if you think there is, post your candidate.


----------



## gtdohn (Apr 4, 2016)

I got nuthin'
Always wanted to own one but the opportunity never came up............ At least not yet.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2016)

I know it comes in handy , but you gotta lose the carrier!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2016)

I had a long time collector say, " I know it's sacrilege, but Schwinn never made anything close to being as beautiful in design as the 1936 Huffman."
I had to agree.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sweet lines. 
Straight down tube with curved stays on CWC Western Flyer. 



Ownership partiality I'm sure…


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 4, 2016)

Not my bike, but one of my favorite


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Not my bike, but one of my favorite
> 
> View attachment 302053



I know that bike. Betcha I'll see it at next month's Coaster's CWC Ride


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 4, 2016)

Elgin oriole frames also have some killer lines


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2016)

It's pretty hard to beat the spartan lines of the 1939 Elgin, Sears 53rd Anniversary Special.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 4, 2016)

+1 for the Westfield Oriole, it's rocking even bare nekkid


----------



## spoker (Apr 4, 2016)

i kinda like this one a bunch


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 4, 2016)

Silver lines that Flo.........................................................


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

That's a tough question Scott because there are a few that come to mind which are most of the ones posted already.
In no particular order;

37 Supreme
36 Huffman
35-36 Bluebird
Oriole

If I had to pick one, I'd say the 37 Supreme 

As far as design and and consistent cutting edge styling, no one beats Elgin


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 4, 2016)

*********CAN YOU HEAR IT RATTLING  SWEET ***********


----------



## PREWAR ELGIN (Apr 4, 2016)

You guys forgot about this elgin...






ELGIN WINS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 4, 2016)

The Chester Cheeta bike hahahahahahahahaha! I just spit out my tea!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 4, 2016)

4 of my favorite lines


----------



## mike j (Apr 5, 2016)

Can girls play this game too ?


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 5, 2016)

*


 

Foto ... Ron Mc .... CABE member .. Oldnut*


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 5, 2016)

♡♡
Elfman


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 5, 2016)

Have many favorites. Bluebird, robin/oriole, aerocycle, Shelby airflows etc.... But in my book it is the huffman/dayton super/safety streamline frames. There's just nothing like them IMO.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 5, 2016)

nuthin' but lines


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Iverider (Apr 5, 2016)

as far as simple flowing lines go, I have to say this is probably my favorite bike out there.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 5, 2016)

Krautwaggen said:


> as far as simple flowing lines go, I have to say this is probably my favorite bike out there.



That is beautiful!!


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 5, 2016)

1891 new mail


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 5, 2016)

what about me


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 5, 2016)

??? this one ???


----------



## Barto (Apr 5, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> here's a challenge. I say this bike has the best lines ever. there is no other bike with lines as sexy as this one.
> if you think there is, post your candidate.



Yep, thing smokes for sure...where did you get those crazy cool hub caps...I  need exceeded a set
Bart


----------



## vincev (Apr 5, 2016)

No words necessary !


----------



## vincev (Apr 5, 2016)

No words necessary !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm kinda partial to the Huffmans as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Apr 5, 2016)

spoker said:


> i kinda like this one a bunch



both flavors,turn of the century and futuristic


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2016)

I know it doesn't hold a candle to the Chester Cheeto bike, but my personal favorite of the Huffman line was the 1938 Super Streamline.
Adding the curved down tube was the climax of a sensational frame design.
Now if they had only run it up to 1940 and added the lit tank and rack.
That would have been one spectacular streamlined bike.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PREWAR ELGIN (Apr 5, 2016)

Thats my top 4 bikes including the wingbar and the evinrude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Apr 5, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> nuthin' but lines
> 
> View attachment 302220 View attachment 302221




 and another version of these great lines !!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2016)

a lot of nice bikes, but still none quite make it to the top. the closest is the CCM Flyte, and all of the other Streamlines.
I'm not saying the rest are not great, that brown Robin and the Skylark are high on my list, it's just that the lines on the tankless Streamlines are amazing!


----------



## JKT (Apr 5, 2016)

beauty is always in the eyes of the beholder !!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 5, 2016)

“The more I see, the less I know for sure.”


----------



## rocketman (Apr 5, 2016)

kingsilver said:


> Silver lines that Flo.........................................................View attachment 302130



AWESOME.............................


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Apr 6, 2016)

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> View attachment 302562View attachment 302562



Thanks for posting these beauty's.


----------

